# Brake pads "rattling" noise, replacements questions



## Tomb (Jan 4, 2001)

My front brake pads on my 1999 Passat 1.8T 5 speed are making a sort of rattling noise which I think is the pads themselves moving around. I pulled the old pads and found the shims to be fully rusted away, just some some pieces of rusted metal left. I put everything back together so I can use the car but I have a couple of questions.
1) I'm assuming I should get some new pads, even though the current ones are over 1/4 inch thick yet, since the shims aren't available separately.
2) Some or most of the pads I've seen advertised don't come with the shims. Does this mean the don't need them or what?
3) If I get a set without the sensor plug, will some warning light come on in the dash panel or will nothing happen?
PS. I already have new caliper springs which I have not yet installed because I'm waiting until I get the answer regarding the pads and shims.
Thanks,
Tom B.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Brake pads "rattling" noise, replacements questions (Tomb)*

had the same problem on my 02 passat. Get new pads and spray the backs with the anti-squeal compound - let that dry for an hour.
You don't need the OEM shims. Use some caliper grease on the slide points of the pads. Make sure to install the outer caliper springs well. That should be it.


----------



## ccmnova (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Brake pads "rattling" noise, replacements questions (Tomb)*

You don't need the sensors on the pads - just cut them off the pads and make sure to tuck the other lead from the car out of the way - no problem, no lights will come on.


----------



## Tomb (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks gentlemen, I'm on my way to order some pads.
Tom B.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (Tomb)*

Why don't you get replacement pads with shims and the correct sensor connections?? I replaced my stock pads with Hawk ceramics and they came WITH anti-rattle shims to clip on the backs of the pads AND the pads all had the correct sensor connections. If the parts were there in the original setup they were there for a reason.


----------



## Tomb (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks DC, I received the replacement pads I ordered with the correct sensor plug, shims and clips. I plan on installing this weekend. Tom B.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Brake pads "rattling" noise, replacements questions (Tomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tomb* »_My front brake pads on my 1999 Passat 1.8T 5 speed are making a sort of rattling noise which I think is the pads themselves moving around. I pulled the old pads and found the shims to be fully rusted away, Tom B.

are you hearing a clickity sound going over bumps? or is it a clunk sound. brake pads dont clunk over bumps..they will be higher pitched click if they do make sound. if you suspect your brake pads to make noise over bumps then i would drive over the bump and press down on the brake pedal. what this does it tightens up the caliper..which tightens the pad..which will not create the "brake rattle". if the noise went away then you are free to assume that the pads or caliper bracket is making the noise. if the noise is still there then you have to look elsewhere for your problem.


----------

